# 1 Year Old Female Cat - Dumfries



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi there, I hope this OK for me to do this.
I was hoping you guys might be able to help. A girl I knew from high school posted up on our local facebook page about her friend looking for homes for a female cat and 2 kittens. I contacted her to get the background on them and to get her permission to help find a decent home. The kittens have shown a lot of interest because they are free  However I am concerned for the mum. 

Name - Unknown
Gender - Female
Age - Approx 1 year
Description - Possibly Tabby
Neutered? No
Litter Trained - Unknown
Good with Kids? Apparently so
Reason for rehoming - According to the girl the cats are "driving her crazy" and she is really struggling and doesn't have time for them. I have suggested to her to contact cats protection, but I am still waiting to hear back about that. Apparently she also likes to go outside a lot which makes me concerned she might be pregnant again!

I do have a little bit of info on the kittens. 
Names - Unknown
Gender - 1 male and 1 female
Age - Approx 14 weeks
Description - 1 ginger and white , 1 grey and white (vague description)
Neutered - No
Litter trainded - Unknown
Good with kids - apparently so
Reason for rehoming - see above.

Please contact me if you can help in any way. I know our local CPL is struggling a lot for space (as are a lot of rescues) and I am concerned if she contacts them they will suggest to her to keep hold of them while they assist with a home, but she keeps saying how the girl wants rid of them ASAP.


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

To update both kittens and mum are still looking - Cats protection has been contacted but there is no room  I just hope the mother isn't pregnant and she doesn't decide to set them free


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi hope you dont mind me updating...

We managed to rehome one of the kittens to a lovely home and i currently have the other little Tabby female around 12 weeks who is looking for her forever home.

The mother is still with the owner and is pregnant again, i dont even think the poor thing is 6 months yet! 

Any help in new homes would be appreciated, the little girl is a lovely little thing, slightly timid but she is coming round quickly, just think she has been roughly handled.

x


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Yay she now has a lovely new home!!


----------

